# Wild camping Cornwall



## beamac (Dec 4, 2007)

Hi, Has any one any idea of site's in Cornwall to wild camp,We live in the Truro area.
We had a 5Hr power failure Sunday night, So not having tested our geny I started it up!! Great 5hrs of power, Lights-Sky TV-Hot Drinks.
All set now for camping if only we knew where to go. All the best. Beamac.


----------



## Deleted member 2636 (Dec 5, 2007)

I would not reccomend wilding it in the car park at Boscastle. It used to be good but I don't think that my nerves would be up to it any more.


----------



## David & Ann (Dec 5, 2007)

*Cornwall wilding*

Plenty of places to stop over for the night.
Perrenporth: At the roundabout, up a steep hill, you can park up without going into the proper car park, facing the ocean. Also at the same roundabout, take the level road to the lower car park. After 18:00 to 9:00 in the morning it is free.
St Agnes: Opposite the Pub is space on untarmaced ground.
Between St Agnes and Chapelporth: Most roads lead to the cliffs. You can hole up there for nights. One of these areas has a barrier, no problem, park the other side.
Chapelporth: On the beach car park. A nice cafe there.
Porthtowan:Right on the beach. Don't park in Council car park, drive passed it and park on the sandy road. Nice joint called the Blue Bar. Great views and walking paths
These are some of the places you can stop over. Keep on the Atlantic coast road and you will find an abundance of parking areas all the way to St Ives and Penzance.


----------



## JED THE SPREAD (Dec 22, 2007)

David & Ann said:


> Porthtowan:Right on the beach. Don't park in Council car park, drive passed it and park on the sandy road. Nice joint called the Blue Bar. Great views and walking paths



 and i thought it was only me and my mates that did that hehehehe....

http://www.freewebs.com/ababyonboard/northwalestolandsend.htm

jed


----------



## David & Ann (Dec 23, 2007)

JED THE SPREAD said:


> and i thought it was only me and my mates that did that hehehehe....
> 
> http://www.freewebs.com/ababyonboard/northwalestolandsend.htm
> 
> jed



Howdy Jed, I live in Porthtowan, you have to pass my house to get to the beach. Pop in anytime when you are here next time. If we are not playing pool at the Unicorn pub we are at the blue. I love it here. I am at home only between September and December and April, otherwise always on the road in Europe.


----------



## clarkson (Dec 27, 2007)

Harlyn Bay...

http://www.wildcamping.co.uk/forums/showthread.php?t=2219


----------



## purplejo (Mar 27, 2011)

David & Ann said:


> Howdy Jed, I live in Porthtowan, you have to pass my house to get to the beach. Pop in anytime when you are here next time. If we are not playing pool at the Unicorn pub we are at the blue. I love it here. I am at home only between September and December and April, otherwise always on the road in Europe.


 
are we able to camp on the beach there?


----------



## David & Ann (Mar 27, 2011)

purplejo said:


> are we able to camp on the beach there?


 
Hi Purplejo, You cannot camp on the sands with tent or whatever. You can park up on this sandy road, stay put and crash out in your van. If this place is full, there is another spot right opposite the shops is a road that goes over a small stream, on the left hand side is open space, you crash out there. Don't worry about the "no parking sign" The village don't know who put it up and it certainly does not belong to the Council. This spot is 100yards from the beach.


----------



## Rubbertramp (Jul 12, 2011)

The National Trust car park at Park Head is a good spot....near Porthcothan Bay. Turn left about a mile from Porthcothan when you see the (very small) sign halfway down the hill.
Nice and secluded with great walks along the cliffs and surfing down on Diggory's bay. Watch the tides though!


----------



## Canalsman (Jul 13, 2011)

Rubbertramp said:


> The National Trust car park at Park Head is a good spot....near Porthcothan Bay. Turn left about a mile from Porthcothan when you see the (very small) sign halfway down the hill.
> Nice and secluded with great walks along the cliffs and surfing down on Diggory's bay. Watch the tides though!


 
Do you mean turn right rather than left?

Regards

Chris


----------



## Chr (Jul 20, 2011)

*Group camping?*

Could anyone here suggest a spot for a nice wild camping hideaway near Padstow?
We have our own tents, and we are a bigger group ( ...)

Cheers!


----------



## sari4 (Jul 21, 2011)

*Praa sands carpark.*

Lovely and flat and right next to the beach. Great surf when conditions are right for south coast.5 min walk to toilets though so you need your own. Will allow over night parking as long as you get your 24 hr ticket approx £6. May have gone up for the summer. They are quite hot on clamping though so you MUST get your ticket, we saw a car clamped while we were there. 5 minute walk to Sandbar....good pub, great views , nice food. Disadvantages dogs can only go on beach in the summer between 7pm and 7am so we use this one October to May.


----------



## Piglets Pilot (Jul 21, 2011)

Hi just came back from St Agnes Beacon, lovely car park by tin mine Wheal Coates 150 yrds from coastal path no views from car park but fab scenery over chapel borth beach area nice walks ( very breezey when we were there.


----------



## Piglets Pilot (Jul 21, 2011)

Also Marazion along sea wall towards Penzances end or in car park opposite fish and chip shop charges £5 a night or Tintagel car park £3 overnight


----------

